# Ralph still not right.



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well I've been back again tonight to the vets with Ralph and his leg (as I can't take him without it!)
He has recovered amazingly well from his castration - he's hardly noticed they've gone 
As you know he had his dew claws & extra toe removed, one of his feet has healed and causes him no problems or pain, but the other one is not healing, there is still a bit of an open wound, but it is now scabbed. the problem is though, he can't always put weight on it, and sometimes hops, skips and jumps on three legs.
The deal breaker came today, when I came home after a couple of hours & he didn't even get off the couch to greet me.......
I took him back, when the vet touched it he yelped in pain, he brought another consultant in to have a look - they both seemed puzzled, as there is no obvious reason for this to be causing him pain. His temperature is higher than normal too. 
It may be that he has some cartridge left, or an abscess.
The vet has given us a high dosage of anti-inflammatory antibiotics, and we have to go back on Monday - there is a possibility he will be having to have anaesthetic again and another little op???  
How's Harris doing if your reading this?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Poor Ralph  not really what you expect from something that you think will be routine, I feel for you all,poor boy. If his temperature is up then there is some infection, hopefully the meds will have done the trick before Monday and he won't need further treatment x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about Ralph. Poor thing. Sending more healing thoughts his way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor boy. I take it it's the extra toe removal site that's giving him trouble? As his temperature is up it sounds like he may have an infection in there but I am wondering at which joint they have amputated the toe? Have they taken it off right at the base? Or have they taken only the first joint off, leaving a nubbin of bone? If they have left the rest of the toe then the remaining bone will be hitting the ground when he walks? It's hard to say without seeing it but also bearing in mind being his foot it's so hard to ensure no dirt gets in a wound and causes problems. Manuka honey is often used to treat wounds. Maybe have a chat with your vet?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor Ralph that's too bad! I hope the medication will help him and that he won't need another operation. Give him lots of hugs from me and Molly:hug:



> Well I've been back again tonight to the vets with Ralph and his leg (as I can't take him without it!)


 I didn't want to but this made me laugh!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Poor Ralph  not really what you expect from something that you think will be routine, I feel for you all,poor boy. If his temperature is up then there is some infection, hopefully the meds will gave done the trick before Monday and he won't need further treatment x


Yes Karen, your right - it should of been routine, I enquired about cost if we needed further ops, and there won't be any, so I am very pleased with their after care service. They have been good, although I wish we weren't going through this continued back & too to the vets.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about Ralph. Poor thing. Sending more healing thoughts his way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Many thanks lexi & Beemer - it will be gratefully received at our end!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wellerfeller said:


> Poor boy. I take it it's the extra toe removal site that's giving him trouble? As his temperature is up it sounds like he may have an infection in there but I am wondering at which joint they have amputated the toe? Have they taken it off right at the base? Or have they taken only the first joint off, leaving a nubbin of bone? If they have left the rest of the toe then the remaining bone will be hitting the ground when he walks? It's hard to say without seeing it but also bearing in mind being his foot it's so hard to ensure no dirt gets in a wound and causes problems. Manuka honey is often used to treat wounds. Maybe have a chat with your vet?


Thanks Karen, I haven't had him out much at all - certainly not in the field where he's likely to jump in muddy puddles, ponds or streams.
I don't think it is his 6th toe sight. The 6th toe was little more than a flap of skin and a claw, but the joint was mentioned today - and maybe some cartridge left in there. So that could be the problem?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Poor Ralph that's too bad! I hope the medication will help him and that he won't need another operation. Give him lots of hugs from me and Molly:hug:
> 
> I didn't want to but this made me laugh!


Thanks little Molly & renee, fingers crossed he will be back to normal very soon.
Glad you found the leg comment amusing!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Poor little man, lets hope the medication does the trick. If it is a bit of cartlidge I hope it will be a quick and simple op to remove it. It must have been strange coming home and not being greeted by him, shows he is a poorly boy. 
Lots of love and cuddles to Ralph :hug: Get better soon.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Poor Ralph. Get better soon.:hug::hug:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

arlo said:


> Poor little man, lets hope the medication does the trick. If it is a bit of cartlidge I hope it will be a quick and simple op to remove it. It must have been strange coming home and not being greeted by him, shows he is a poorly boy.
> Lots of love and cuddles to Ralph :hug: Get better soon.


Exactly, I've just been hoping to see an improvement each day - but not jumping up at me an almost knocking me over to see what's in my bag when I walk through the door.... ? He must be feeling down


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Poor Ralph. I want to hug and kiss him. He needs to get better so he can get back to pole dancing

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Poor Ralph. I want to hug and kiss him. He needs to get better so he can get back to pole dancing
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Haha - that's right Donna, so he can entice the sheep within chasing distance with his moves!!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We are sending our very best healing wishes from Quebec. It hurts so much to think they are hurting especially when we have done our very best and spared no expense to keep them healthy and safe from harm.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Raphie poo's poorly paw.
I really hope that his foot gets better soon.
X


----------



## Harris (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi, poor Ralph, hopefully the extra antibiotics will work and he won't need anything else.
Harris doing ok, one of his feet is still a bit red but he seems to be walking fine. He has gone from peeing only once or twice a day to lots, and even a few times in the house which he hasn't done for months, scared he has urine infection now, he is still on antibiotics and vet again Thursday. I am leaving off his socks and he just has collar on to try to get air to his leg. It's been 3 weeks on Friday, really wish we hadn,t got his claws done.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

It's been 3 weeks on Friday, really wish we hadn,t got his claws done.[/QUOTE]

Poor Harris and Ralph have not been a good example of why to have it done, I know they can get damaged but would it cause many more problems for them than they are encountering! I am sure they are in a minority but must be so frustrating. Hope Harris will be back to normal very soon, be great to say goodbye to that collar!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh, dear! Poor Ralph, and Harris. I hope the worst is well behind, and Ralph is sheep-hunting, and they're both collar- and sock-less soon.

Bette sends gentle kisses.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Poor, poor Ralph  hope the meds help him. Im guessing lots of bed rest for him then? 


Clare, Obi & Roo xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Harris said:


> Hi, poor Ralph, hopefully the extra antibiotics will work and he won't need anything else.
> Harris doing ok, one of his feet is still a bit red but he seems to be walking fine. He has gone from peeing only once or twice a day to lots, and even a few times in the house which he hasn't done for months, scared he has urine infection now, he is still on antibiotics and vet again Thursday. I am leaving off his socks and he just has collar on to try to get air to his leg. It's been 3 weeks on Friday, really wish we hadn,t got his claws done.


I've felt the same - the castration has not bothered him one little bit, but I thought it was a good opportunity to have them done to prevent potential future issues, even the breeder suggested if I was to get him done, to his his toe and claws done at the same time


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Poor Ralph! Hopefully the stronger medication will help.. Poor guy. Doesn't know what has happened I'm sure.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Aw, hugs for Ralph (and Harris,) such a shame they've both had issues with this.  I do hope the meds prevent him needing further surgery, (but if he DOES need it, then will keep my fingers crossed for a speedy and full recovery for him.) Hugs to you too, its not nice when our poos are poorly, makes us feel rotten too.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Och poor boys.... I truly hope things start to take a positive turn soon 

I'm sure you had no idea it was going to take so long for the recovery 

I hope soon it will become a distant memory.

:hug:

xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

mairi1 said:


> Och poor boys.... I truly hope things start to take a positive turn soon
> 
> I'm sure you had no idea it was going to take so long for the recovery
> 
> ...


Thanks mairi, the vet "discharged" us on Friday - but I knew he wasn't right, it has been a longer recovery and healing process than I anticipated, but I think that is due to the possible complications, fingers crossed he isn't sore on Monday and they won't put him back under to have a look - or else it's back in the cone and more rest, I think he's going a bit stir crazy!
Although he did have a good walk on Sunday as it was such a lovely day - I just hope I haven't over done it for him


----------



## Harris (Jun 14, 2013)

Fingers crossed Harris will get the all clear tomorrow then we will be able to see him again as it's been 3 weeks on Friday since he has cone on.I am sure we probably did the right thing with his dew claws as groomer and vet said best to get it done, I just wish we had kept them completely covered for longer then he might not have got infection. 
hope Ralph is feeling a bit better today.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Harris said:


> Fingers crossed Harris will get the all clear tomorrow then we will be able to see him again as it's been 3 weeks on Friday since he has cone on.I am sure we probably did the right thing with his dew claws as groomer and vet said best to get it done, I just wish we had kept them completely covered for longer then he might not have got infection.
> hope Ralph is feeling a bit better today.


Thanks, he does seem a bit perkier today.
Hopefully it's a cone free day for your harris tomorrow, he will be so much happier and your legs will get much less bruising 
I thinks dew claws are different on each dog, Ruby's don't seem as "flappy" so I hopefully won't have to have hers done 
Update us all tomorrow with a happy smiling cone free sock free Harris!! X


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poor Ralph and Harris, there must be a lot of 'get better' wishes winging themselves toward you from ILMC I'm sure xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Indeed there has Marion, and all very much appreciated, and thanks for everyone's well wishes and kind words xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

So sorry to read that Ralph and Harris have both had a rotten time and hope that they are both ok very soon :hug:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ali79 said:


> So sorry to read that Ralph and Harris have both had a rotten time and hope that they are both ok very soon :hug:


Thank you 
I think Ralph seems a lot perkier today, I'm off work and Ralph ruby are driving me crazy stealing dusters, string, carrier bags - everything they shouldn't!! (I'm trying to make a huge halloween scarecrow!) 
But I have noticed him also skipping about on 3 legs - so I shall have to see what Monday brings when I take him back.....


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Poor Ralph, really hope he is well over the worst, poor boy, hope Harris is doing better too.


----------



## Harris (Jun 14, 2013)

Glad Ralph doing better today. 
Hope by Monday he will be back to himself.
Good news for us today, we r cone free at last!!
His legs are much better thank goodness...
My legs will just need a week to recover from all the bruises with the cone.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Harris said:


> Glad Ralph doing better today.
> Hope by Monday he will be back to himself.
> Good news for us today, we r cone free at last!!
> His legs are much better thank goodness...
> My legs will just need a week to recover from all the bruises with the cone.


Yeah!!!! Harris is cone free!
I was only saying today I am going stir crazy and desperate for a proper roam over the fields & far away with Ralph.
So please Harris has made a full recovery.
Hopefully all will go well with Ralph on Monday.
Keep in touch with plenty of pics of the gorgeous Harris, 
There aren't many poos with his gorgeous colourings x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Tinman said:


> Thank you
> I think Ralph seems a lot perkier today, I'm off work and Ralph ruby are driving me crazy stealing dusters, string, carrier bags - everything they shouldn't!! (I'm trying to make a huge halloween scarecrow!)
> But I have noticed him also skipping about on 3 legs - so I shall have to see what Monday brings when I take him back.....


I am so pleased to read that he is perkier and fingers crossed for Monday as must be very hard for you and also him as he obviously wants to play but at least he is trying to make an effort which is a positive step  Good Luck on Monday and with the scarecrow :hug: x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Harris said:


> Glad Ralph doing better today.
> Hope by Monday he will be back to himself.
> Good news for us today, we r cone free at last!!
> His legs are much better thank goodness...
> My legs will just need a week to recover from all the bruises with the cone.


Really pleased Harris is doing well and the dreaded cone has gone  x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am glad they are both getting better! So stressful when they are not well. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Harris (Jun 14, 2013)

Thank you for all the good wishes..
He is certainly back to himself today...Harris the horror!!!
The only problem he has now is since he has been unwell he is peeing in the kitchen floor, came down this morning and he had done it twice during the night.
If he keeps on at at tempted to take the crate back in for nights.
Hope Ralph is doing ok and fingers crossed for good news on Monday.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Harris said:


> Thank you for all the good wishes..
> He is certainly back to himself today...Harris the horror!!!
> The only problem he has now is since he has been unwell he is peeing in the kitchen floor, came down this morning and he had done it twice during the night.
> If he keeps on at at tempted to take the crate back in for nights.
> Hope Ralph is doing ok and fingers crossed for good news on Monday.


Ah thank you - ill keep you updated.
Naughty harris weeing on the floor!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't know if you have posted somewhere else and I have missed it (only dipping in and out quickly at the moment) but how did Ralph get on at the vets yesterday, is he managing to put weight on his leg all the time now. Hope he is doing good x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks Amanda, he kind of got the all clear, which was good and they was no need for a further op. the vet seemed to think it was scar tissue just been sensitive, I can see a vast improvement in him thankfully. 
Back to his old self almost x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

That's really good bless him he has been through the mill. You will be able to get back to your long country rambles hopefully not encountering any sheep!)


----------



## Harris (Jun 14, 2013)

Good news about Ralph, bet it's been hard few weeks for you!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Has he finished the antibiotics??? Was his temperature back to normal ??


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Has he finished the antibiotics??? Was his temperature back to normal ??


Yes, he's scoffed all his tablets & temp ok. He is a lot more bouncy in himself too, which is good to see x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good to hear that Ralph is beginning to get his bounce back, what a relief for you.
My old dog Hooch had a bad time with his recovery after his dew claws were removed, but they did heal up fine, eventually. However he remained very oversensitive to having his back feet and legs handled, so it might be worth investing some gentle treat laden time, so that he is happy for you to touch his toes, paws and eventually legs.
Good luck.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Yes, he's scoffed all his tablets & temp ok. He is a lot more bouncy in himself too, which is good to see x


I'm so glad he is doing better. I'm sure ruby is too.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Good to hear that Ralph is beginning to get his bounce back, what a relief for you.
> My old dog Hooch had a bad time with his recovery after his dew claws were removed, but they did heal up fine, eventually. However he remained very oversensitive to having his back feet and legs handled, so it might be worth investing some gentle treat laden time, so that he is happy for you to touch his toes, paws and eventually legs.
> Good luck.


Thanks, that's good advice, he is still very sensitive to touch on the foot that's been giving him trouble, but a huge improvement, as he at least allows the vet to touch him & check him over. Last week he was yelping and jumping when the vet was trying to look. 
They certainly gave him a lot more trouble than the castration, in fact I don't think he noticed he had been castrated!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I'm so glad he is doing better. I'm sure ruby is too.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks Donna, I'm just glad we can get back to sheep chasing, I mean walking!
I'm sure I've put on pounds while Ralph hasn't been too good!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Thanks Donna, I'm just glad we can get back to sheep chasing, I mean walking!
> I'm sure I've put on pounds while Ralph hasn't been too good!


Don't forget pole dancing

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad to hear that Ralph is better! That is great news!


----------

